# Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€



## maximusoptimus (7. April 2016)

*Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

*[size=+2]Preiswerte Wakü[/size]*

Hallo liebe Wasserkühlungsleute 
Ich nehme mir jetzt mal Zeit um etwas über meine Wasserkühlung zu schreiben und dem einen oder  anderen weiterzuhelfen.
Man muss nämlich nicht immer so viel für eine Custom Wakü ausgeben.

*[size=+1]Überlegung:[/size]*
Es gibt ja diverse Grafikkarten die einen 120er AiO als Kühler haben z.B:
- PowerColor 390x Devil
- EVGA 980ti Hydrocopper
Diese Karten werden durch den einen 120er auch ziemlich gut heruntergekühlt, brauchen dafür aber keine übertriebenen Lüfter.
Diese Karten sind sogar ziemlich leise und kühl.

Dann gibt es ja unendlich viele 120er AiOs für den Prozessor. Diese können verschiedenste Prozessoren kühler.
Von AMDs Hitzkopf dem FX-9590 über Intels 6700K bis zu dem extremen 5960X.

Wenn man jetzt die 120er jeweils addiert sollte also ein 240er für CPU und GPU ausreichen und sogar für angenehme Temperaturen sorgen, oder?
Naja ich habe diese Überlegung mal für meine Wasserkühlung als Grundtsein genommen. Ob die Überlegung sinn macht erfahrt ihr gleich.


*[size=+1]Teile:[/size]*
Da ja es vor kurzen die 10% Osteraktion bei Aquatuning gab habe ich mal zugeschlagen. Dabei war mir wichtig nicht viel auszugeben und wenn möglich unter 200€ zu bleiben.
Die 10% gab es leider nicht auf die B-Ware Eisberg.


 Alphacool Eisberg 240 B-Ware
 Alphacool Nexxxos GPX 290X M07
 Alphacool AlphaTube 13/10 (1 m)
 Alphacool 90° G1/4 13/10 Blackl (2x)
 Aquatuning G1/4 13/10 Black/Nickel (4x)
 Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Rot (1 L)

Zusammen kam ich dann auf 180€ mit Versand per DHL.
Erstes Ziel also erfüllt, unter 200€ geblieben (das würde auch ohne die 10% gehen) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*[size=+1]Zusammenbau:[/size]*
Dann konnte der Spaß beginnen und ich habe den ganzen restlichen Tag gebastelt 

Zuerst musste der alte Kühler raus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hatte die Eisberg einen Probelauf, ob alles geht.
Der wurde bestanden, meinen 4790k hielt das Ding bei 600rpm der Lüfter auf 40-50° beim Gaming:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann musste die GPU vom PCS+ Kühler, der übrigens ganz schön klebt, auf den Nexxxos Wasserkühler umgebaut werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich die einzelnen Teile ins gehäuse geschraubt und die Schläuche passend geschnitten.
Dabei habe ich sie mit Absicht etwas länger gemacht, da ich mein gehäuse vieleicht demnächst wechsel.

Das befüllen war ohne passenden Trichter ne ganz schöne Sauerei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach musste die Kühlung den ganzen Nachmittag bis spät am Abend erstmal beweisen, dass die dicht hält:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum schluss muss die Kühlung dann ins Gehäuse. Eine helfende Hand ist da sher nützlich, die Teile zu halten während man eins festschraubt.
Die Lüfter habe ich dabei an den CPU und CPU optional Header vom Mainboard gemacht. Die Pumpe mittels Molex-Adapter direkt ans Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht doch ganz geil aus 


*[size=+1]Temperaturen:[/size]*
Kommen wir nun zu dem wirklich wichtigen Punkt der ganzen Kühlung, die Kühlleistung.
Ich habe zuerst die Pumpe mittels zweier Adapter auf 5V gedrosselt, was aber nach 30min aufgab und zu schwach ist für CPU und GPU.
Also hoch auf 7V, was dann der Wert der Pumpe für die folgenden Temperaturen ist. Von 12V rate ich nur ab, da die Pumpe da nervend laut ist.
Also habe ich The Division angemacht und auf dem zweiten Monitor Asus AISuiteb und GPUZ auf gemacht.

Ich hab die beiden Lüfter, nach längerem testen, auf 1000rpm eingestellt.
So bekam ich folgende Temperaturen:

*Edit Temp Update(hatte bei der CPU vom OC noch viel zu hohe Spannung eingestellt :/ )*
*geschlossenes Gehäuse:*
GPU: 65-70°
CPU: ~65°

*offenes Gehäuse:*
GPU:  ~65°
CPU:  55-60°

Mit besseren Lüftern als den Coolmove von Alphacool wäre wahrscheinlich noch mehr drin.
ich tausche die vielleicht nochmal gegen Noctua oder Noiseblocker, wenn ja lasse ich euch das in diesem Thread wissen.


*[size=+1]Fazit:[/size]*
Ich denke, dass es sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt hat. Die Temperaturen sind bei 1000rpm der Lüfter im grünen Bereich.
Grade wenn man bedenkt, dass so eine 390X ja ziemlich heiß wird, sind die Temps relativ sogar noch besser.
Auch optisch macht die Kühlöung einiges her, die passt perfekt zu meinen Rot/Schwarzen PC.
Alles in Allem lohnt es sich also Geld zu sparen und nicht so viel für eine gute Wakü auszugeben. Denn man bekommt auch für unter 200€ eine Custom Wakü für CPU und GPU
Einzig die Pumpe könnte absolute Silent-Enthusiasten stören, aber da kann man ja später noch eine bessere Nachrüsten.

Ich hoffe euch hat der Test gefallen, ihr konnt ja mal schreiben, falls ihr auch so "kleine" oder "billiger" Wasserkühlungen habt, oder was ihr davon haltet.

*PS:* Wer Fehler findet... ach ihr wisst schon 

*EXTRA:*
Mein Video Review zu der Kühlung auf meinem Techkanal:
Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung unter 200â‚¬ | 240er Radiator fÃ¼r CPU+GPU [HD] - YouTube


----------



## cryon1c (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Net schlecht. Ich hab aktuell n ähnliches Projekt im PC, das ist ne Raijintek Triton mit nem EK Coolstream 360er Radiator und Noiseblocker Eloops druff. Nur CPU aktuell (macht keinen Sinn die Gigabyte 970 auf WaKü umzustellen, die ist leise und kühl. Nur der Optik wegen wars mir da doch zu viel, da warte ich auf ne neue GPU.
Hab mal paar Bilder angehängt wie es bei mir da aussieht.


----------



## freezy94 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Nicht schlecht. Um ehrlich zu sein war ich sogar etwas überrascht. Glückwunsch zur "Custom"-WaKü. 

Ich bin letztens auf eine Fullcustom umgestiegen - von Luft, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Morgen werden jedoch die Schläuche von grün zu weiß geändert, neuer CPU-Block (bin mit meinem Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT absolut unzufrieden, Temps über 90-100 Grad, GPU dümpelt unter Volllast bei 37-45 Grad rum, im Forum konnte mir keiner helfen, Durchfluss nach CPU > 360er Radi vor AGB ist top...), neue LEDs (weiß) und die Kabel werden gesleevt (weiß). Also ein reiner schwarz-weiß Build. Ich denke das wird gut aussehen.


----------



## maximusoptimus (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

@cryon1c sieht nice aus 



freezy94 schrieb:


> bin mit meinem Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT absolut unzufrieden, Temps über 90-100 Grad


du hast doch die Folie abgemacht, oder? xD

wie hast du deine 970 denn auf 1753MHz bekommen???


----------



## Krolgosh (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Netter Versuch... aber ich glaube mich würden nicht nur die Pumpe, sondern auch die Lüfter auf 1000RPM stören. Da sieht man mal das Leise als sehr subjektiv empfunden wird.


----------



## maximusoptimus (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Netter Versuch... aber ich glaube mich würden nicht nur die Pumpe, sondern auch die Lüfter auf 1000RPM stören. Da sieht man mal das Leise als sehr subjektiv empfunden wird.


Du musst wissen, ich hatte eine MSI 290x auf 2000rpm und die 390x hatte 1500rpm. Für mich sind 1000rpm schön leise xD
Aber klar super silent geht anders


----------



## cryon1c (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Naja bei der Radiatorgröße kann man nicht ultraleise gehen.
Ich hab nen recht dicken (360x45mm) für CPU alleine. Mit ner heißen GPU würde ich einen mindestens genau so dicken 240/280 dazunehmen, weil ich sonst Probleme bekomme bzw die Lüfter aufdrehen müsste.
Und bevor einer kommt - die Lüfter machen Krach beim ansaugen, ich kenne das spezifische "Problem" der Noiseblocker. Die sind jetzt unten in der push-variante verbaut worden, das oben war nur für hübsche Fotos und mangels kurzer Schrauben im Haus gemacht (wollte halt nicht die Schrauben in den Radiator jagen).
Mein Gehäuse erlaubt mir hier push/pull zu gehen, das würde aber so gut wie nix bringen


----------



## maximusoptimus (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Bei mir musste ich leider auch die Lüfter außerhalb des Gehäuses auf den Radiator als pull machen. Mein Gehäuse ist sch***e für Wakü. Wenn ich mir nen neues kaufe kommen die rein und als Push, denn so ist das glaube ich etwas lauter als normal.


----------



## cryon1c (7. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



maximusoptimus schrieb:


> Bei mir musste ich leider auch die Lüfter außerhalb des Gehäuses auf den Radiator als pull machen. Mein Gehäuse ist sch***e für Wakü. Wenn ich mir nen neues kaufe kommen die rein und als Push, denn so ist das glaube ich etwas lauter als normal.



Naja ein neues, vernünftiges Gehäuse was auch ordentlich was aufnehmen kann an Radiatoren etc, wird dich mindestens 100 Kröten kosten.
Das wäre z.B. das Phanteks Enthoo Pro (innen genau gleich wie bei mir, aber oben fehlt z.B. dieser Platz für extra Lüfter, kein Alu, keine LED), das ist eins der günstigsten Gehäuse die mit einer Reservoir&Pumpenhalterung ab Werk kommen und recht große Radiatoren aufnehmen (240 vorne und unten, 140er hinten, 420er oben). Vorne müssten auch 140er reingehen und das gesamte Gehäuse ist verschraubt, nicht vernietet - also modding friendly. Wenn was stört - 3min mit dem Schraubenzieher und das störende Stück is wech xD


----------



## freezy94 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



maximusoptimus schrieb:


> @cryon1c sieht nice aus
> 
> 
> du hast doch die Folie abgemacht, oder? xD
> ...



Ja, die Folie habe ich in der Tat abgemacht... Keine Ahnung warum aber wenn ich den Druck über die Federn geben will, dann habe ich gleiche Temps. Wenn ich dann etwas fester anziehe verbiegt sich mein ganzes Board. Die Phobya Backplate, die im Bundle war ist aber auch unbrauchbar, hat keine Ausstanzungen für die Schrauben vom Sockel. Ohne Backplate gleiches Ergebnis. Keine Ahnung warum, ein Kollege konnte mir ebenfalls nicht weiterhelfen und hier im Forum leider auch keiner.


Zu meiner Grafikkarte: GTX 97  "Ultra": Ohne Spannungsanhebung auf 1.75  MHz?

Ich habe mittlerweile ein BIOS-Mod am laufen, wodurch ich das PT noch weiter erhöhen konnte. Dadurch konnte ich auch meinen Speicher um 500 MHz übertakten.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



maximusoptimus schrieb:


> Du musst wissen, ich hatte eine MSI 290x auf 2000rpm und die 390x hatte 1500rpm. Für mich sind 1000rpm schön leise xD
> Aber klar super silent geht anders



haha, ja ok dann glaub ich schon das es schön leise ist.  (Im Vergleich zu vorher) Ich hab meine Lüfter bei ca 450RPM, und deshalb musst ich jetzt auch meine WD Black austauschen, weil sie das lauteste im System war und mich echt gestört hat...


----------



## maximusoptimus (8. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> haha, ja ok dann glaub ich schon das es schön leise ist.  (Im Vergleich zu vorher) Ich hab meine Lüfter bei ca 450RPM, und deshalb musst ich jetzt auch meine WD Black austauschen, weil sie das lauteste im System war und mich echt gestört hat...



Oh, 450rpm ist schon kass :O
Da wird halt echt mal die Platte zu laut xD


----------



## cryon1c (8. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



maximusoptimus schrieb:


> Oh, 450rpm ist schon kass :O
> Da wird halt echt mal die Platte zu laut xD



Silent ist so ne Sache. Ich hab meine Lüfter bei 800rpm aktuell, die sind alles andere als leise. Dann krieg ich besuch, die sehen das der PC rendert, merken das der Raum richtig warm wird, hören den PC aber nicht und fragen mich wieso der so leise ist O_O
Ich hab denen dann gesagt, das ich den selbst noch aus 4m Entfernung hören kann und sie mal nen Hörtest machen sollen


----------



## maximusoptimus (8. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Falls es einen Interessiert könnt ihr euch mein Videoreview dazu gönnen 
Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung unter 200â‚¬ | 240er Radiator fÃ¼r CPU+GPU [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Boogeyman015 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Ich finde gut, dass du dieses Review gemacht hast, leider bin ich aber von der Leistung sehr enttäuscht. Die Temperaturen die du hast, kann man locker auch mit Luftkühlung erreichen und spart dabei noch sehr viel Geld.


----------



## cryon1c (9. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Ich finde gut, dass du dieses Review gemacht hast, leider bin ich aber von der Leistung sehr enttäuscht. Die Temperaturen die du hast, kann man locker auch mit Luftkühlung erreichen und spart dabei noch sehr viel Geld.



Ne kleine 240er für das: wird nicht kühler und auch nicht leiser als Luftkühlung. 
Das ist aber erweiterbar, man kann jederzeit n paar Fittings, Schläuche und Radiatoren billig schießen (unter anderem hier) und den Kreislauf ausbauen.
Deswegen habsch auch dickere 360mm für die CPU alleine, weils sonst nix wird mit leise & kühl.


----------



## maximusoptimus (9. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Ich finde gut, dass du dieses Review gemacht hast, leider bin ich aber von der Leistung sehr enttäuscht. Die Temperaturen die du hast, kann man locker auch mit Luftkühlung erreichen und spart dabei noch sehr viel Geld.



Dass die Leistung verglichen mit ner Luftkühlung jetzt nicht großartig besser ist war auch garnicht das Ziel. Ich wollte hier zeigen, dass man, mit für eine Wasserkühlung relativ wenig Geld, Prozessor und Grafikkarte kühlen kann, einfach als kleinen Einstieg. Wie cryon1c schon gesagt hat, kann man das ja später noch erweitern wenn man krasse Temperaturen oder nen absoleten Silent PC haben will. Generell sind Wasserkühlungen auch nicht grade bekannt für Ihr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

Da hast du schon recht. Hast du zufällig mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen?


----------



## maximusoptimus (9. April 2016)

*AW: Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€*

UUUUUUUUUPSI

Ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass ich noch die ziemlich hohe OC Spannung von meinem 4,8GHz Experiment auf der CPU hatte 
Die 1,28Volt gingen jetzt erstmal wieder auf die normalen 1,18Volt herunter, was die Temperaturen um 5-10° gesenkt hat


----------

